# >>Possible buy, need help with price offer!<<



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Talking with the owner tonight! So I am really looking for some help here! 

This mare is probably going to go to the sale! So we are going to take this chance and make a 'steal offer' she is up for sale on my BO's website price set at 4500 but the horse has had no bites. The BO is tired of having horses that are sitting and not making any money (its her horse, so its not bringing in board) This mare was a project horse, BO got it for free. Had bucking issues and what not, was abused. Came a long way but just had a HUGE set back with the BO and Goldie bit her right under the eye (not on purpose trying to bite at the other mare) but now Goldie will not come up to her and the BO is tired of the horse and wants to take her to sale... 
So now that you know some history on why she might be going to sale, how much do you think she will sell at? And how much would you make an offer for? She still needs some work,ect. But my mom and I would share her. I would show, jump her and my mom would use her for trail rides. 
I would like to offer 1500 but since she will end up at sale I would like to fish for a lower price... what do you all think? Oh and I also forgot to mention we want a 30 day trail, just in case we want to back out for any reason. But we REALLY like this mare shes so darn sweet, she just needs a mommy  ... lol so she can have two! 

Here is the info on her sale page: 
8 yo Palomino mare, QH cross, 15.1 hands. Training level dressage, started over fences, natural horsemanship foundation, trail ridden. Smooth, fluid gaits. Would make a great Equitation horse! Easy to handle, no vices, very personable.

$4,500 

Some pics:


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

i would just go to the sale and buy, i asume your talking auction, if the auction are anything like around my part of the world you may get her real cheap.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

We werent looking to buy another horse. But when we heard that she would be going to the sale/auction we jumped. We really like her and dont want her even going there. And we work for the BO so we can work things our with her and what not. Plus if we bought her at sale we wouldnt be able to have the 30 day trail. 
There just isnt any point in buying her at the sale and we dont want to buy another horse. This is it or nothing, until next winter when I put my horse for sale after show season.

Edit: Yah the auctions around here are awfull every thing isnt selling or its selling for dirt cheap. Thats why Im asking for help on a price. We want a good deal, since shes going to sale.... Does that make sence? lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

No it doesn't......

Assuming you were going to offer $1500~

IMO you should go to the auction and pay pennies on the dollar. The last nice horse I saw at auction ( Papered to the hilt/ there was no mention of papers on the horse you're looking at.) went for $1050... that's almost $500 still in your pocket for horse care.

If no one bites at the auction you could buy her as cheap as $300-$400... IF the owner wants more, you could still buy her AFTER the auction for what the bottom dollar at the auction was.

(Some horse owners at the last auction I went to said that they needed like $600 for the horse and it was only bid up to $400...So the owner said NO SALE and took the horse home.... if this is the case at the auction, you can go buy her the next day for $600 and save $900 instead of offering her $1500 up front...

Make sense??


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

if their planing on taking it to a bad aution maybe they will just give her to you, have looked at a lot of horses that were advertised for 1500.00 and up took two home for free one was a first class jumper, the other was a apendix qh mare fastest horse i ever rode, owners really just wanted them to go to a good home


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

First of all in todays market and what she is with the training and size she is actually worth about $2,000.00 maximum. Her price of $4,500.00 is unrealistic. Dressageappy (member here) purchased her horse recently (15.3 Appy) WITH solid level 1 almost level 2 training for $3500.00 with saddle.

If you calculated from there an offer to buy outside of auction in the $1,300.00 to 1,600.00 range would be a decent offer.

At auction it will always depend on who is going but with what seems to be the going price I would not be surprised to see her go for $500.00 to $1,000.00 ( she is in good flesh and is pretty and seems sound).

So you have two options from what I see....make an offer to the owner before auction stating that you would rather not see her go through the trauma of auction (it can be bad).

Or let her go there and with what you would have offered buy her from the auction and maybe save yourself a bit of money.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Amy... if you're willing to take the chance, buy her at auction. (By take the chance I mean no 30 day trial period.) If she doesn't work out, then perhaps you'll save some money on the initial purchase price, market her right ($4500 for a rescue case still needing work is waaaay overpriced in my opinion) and you might actually make a buck on her.
Chances are your BO is going to set a price that's higher than she'll fetch at the auction.. people are like that.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I would take my chances at the auction, chances are you will get her for a much much lower price. If you are willing to go 1500 you already know what your limit is so I see it as a win/win situation get the mare and possibly have a lot of money left over or get the mare for what you were willing to give in the first place..it all works out


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help! She called a little while ago and my mom made the offer of 1500 and she said no! That she doesnt think it would be a good idea because my mom is a beginner. But I would be the one finishing the horse so my mom could ride her (moms taking lessons now) and its not like I havent finished a horse. If I had another place in line to board or I had my own field I would go to the auction and buy her! But since I dont I cant go to auction and bring the horse back to the barn. I would probably be fired! lol 

Its such a shame to because the horse has a lot of potential. Just no one is willing to give her a chance. Well she had one girl who's been at the barn forever. But she was going to buy Goldie on a payment plan, and since she was being worked goldie made huge improvments.The horse needs consistancy and a good handler who isnt going to use a strong hand like the BO. 

Oh and she wont put a reserve on Goldie either its just going to be a drop off,send the check in the mail. Type of thing. Thats usually what she does when she gets fed up with horses either not selling, over priced as you guys can see. Or they are just going out of control cause they are on a high grain diet which she has ALL her horses on and not being worked just turned out in a padock. 

Oh well I hope the horse finds a good home at auction but you just never know. 

OH yah heres a funny thing, ok so im in a dinky rink town with just this one barn that im at it doesnt get alot of traffic or any thing like that. But the barns website has a sale page. All the horses are english/dressage and yet NONE of them are on dreamhorse or listed any place els. And my BO is upset cause no one is selling. lol! Oh wait correction only one horse is listed on dreamhorse but no pics.... O_O How do you expect them to sell??? 
Here is the sale page 
Sale Horses


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG! I JUST WENT ON DREAMHORSE! OK WELL NOW IM JUST UPSET! 

Here is Goldies ad: posted last night..
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1376516 - Goldie 

SHES LISTED AT 800! The barn owner just told us it would not be a good idea because she will still buck! It says nothing about bucking! "walk, trot, canter" Um im sorry but if a horse bucks at the canter, doesnt that mean it CANT canter with rider yet? I mean isnt that why they write walk trot canter so you know you can ride it w/t/c? Am I wrong? AND 800 we offered 1500! Holy Moly. Im not going to look at their website again for prices. 

And if I am not suitable for the horse with all my background and working at this barn for three years with weekly lessons on horse 101, and ground work training and under saddle training. And she doesnt think I could handle the horse, yet she has the skill/potential for 4-h, pony club. If the horse bucks dont market it toward younger kids, or teens who are in the clubs. And Im not meaning the kids who broke their first pony at ten...lol.
OH and you know what els gets me! Is that ive been riding for quite some time now i mean in total for about 5 1/2 yrs, yah I took a break in there but I still kept it up. And she had a lesson kid on this horse! Thats one reason why I was interested in Goldie. AND OH MAN! She said that the horse is GREEN so put it in the ad! The ad makes the horse sound like she has been finished and just had a looong break. You know I just dont think its an honest ad, what about you?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

****! OH MAN! OK WELL I JUST BAUGHT HER FOR THE 800! lol WOOOOOHOOOOO! Oh man just forget all about my little rant up there  
She wants to do a lesson on Sunday with me and Goldie! But this is sooo coool. Im so excited! YAH :lol:   lol Once she is finished and my mom is better rider then my mom will be able to have her and stuff but at least my mom can do ground work and get that bond before she starts riding. So it will all work out. Im so excited! 
I didnt think I would be getting another horse so a long time, but when I heard Goldie was going to the sale man my heart jumped. I want to go out to the barn right now!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

There isnt any other barn near you at all? That really is too bad. Would you really get fired if you had someone buy the horse for you?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So you own her now? Congrats, she's a cutie!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> ****! OH MAN! OK WELL I JUST BAUGHT HER FOR THE 800! lol WOOOOOHOOOOO! !


How did you manage that ?


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats! She is a cutie, and having someone dedicated to her will help with her problems.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wanderlust- Ive heard of another barn, but im not to sure about it yet. Im kinda saving it as a back up barn. And as far as I know right now they are full up. 

JDI, Spider- 
Yah I do! It all happend so fast. We called up again after see the dreamhorse ad and how she was at 800 and told her that I would finish her not my mom and the BO was like ok! boom boom sold just like that. 
I dont know why she thought my mom would be finishing her..? I dunno but oh well, heck at least we got her for cheaper then 1500 or at least 4500! 

Thank you all for your help and speedy replies! You will be getting a lot of updates and stories in the training section! I just cant wait to get started on her. HEHE! I really cant wait till next year when I get to show her, now that will be fun.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats on Goldie!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Um ok... So Im buying her but I cant handle her! I was going to have a lesson on sunday with the BO and goldie and what not. And then it would be finalized or I could just say no and walk away which I dont want to do. 

Today when we moved the lesson to monday, I asked her if she didnt mind me doing ground work. And she said no that she doesnt want me to handle her, and she wants to work with her because her issues are with handling. 

UMMMM ok this mare has a lot of issues like BUCKING and what not. Ive never had a problem with handling goldie. And now that my BO had that huge thing with her, goldie is now more skidish. I went to bring her out of the paddock and I could see how she had changed since the big thing, but anyways. 

We didnt ask for any training you know, so why is she wanting to work her? If im buying the horse I want to be able to handle her! If you guys were in my sheos and say after the lesson on monday and Im still wanting to buy (which I am) but she wont let me handle the horse or even work it. Would you back out of the deal? Is it odd that im buying the horse but I cant even work it, lol. 

Oh and also before Ashley the girl who was buying Goldie but backed out a month later, she did a lot of ground work with Goldie and got her really nice and soft with disengaging, yeilding..ect. So its not like shes hasnt even been trained or even worked. I just dont get why I cant work her. I was really excited to go out there today and dink around with her. And at least I would have made a good bond with her and established trust before I got on and rode her at the lesson.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Oh and also before Ashley the girl who was buying Goldie but backed out a month later, she did a lot of ground work with Goldie and got her really nice and soft with disengaging, yeilding..ect. So its not like shes hasnt even been trained or even worked. I just dont get why I cant work her.


The first thing I would do is MOVE her. Obviously she CAN be handled as it has happened. Nothing against your trainer but there seems to me to be something between that horse and that trainer, and maybe that trainer still handling her is the problem here.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with you spyder! 

I think with Goldies history and abuse she needs a very gentle hand but yet firm when needed and controled firmness not off the handle like ive seen my trainer do! For example, their was an irish draught here at the barn for training, he was just gelded maybe a year before coming to the barn, so he was used for stud service. He was leaning/pushing on the BO/trainer. And he wouldnt move so she got so mad she grabbed the broom and smacked him with the handle part mind you this is a metal broom. Even if its a pushy stallion I still dont think you should EVER hit a horse like that. I mean she gave him a couple good wacks.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe the BO just wanted to make sure you weren't going to get hurt. Goldie bit her in the face and I'm sure she doesn't want anything like that happen to you (even though it may not have been Goldies intention) 

Technically, she isn't your horse yet and still the responsibility of the BO.

Last time you got upset a phone call cleared everything up with a little more info to the BO (you're gonna finish her not mom and boom, you bought a horse)

Maybe the BO just didn't give you all the info you needed to hear to understand what she was getting at.

I"d not freak out just yet.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im just afraid she is going to pull something you know.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i dont have anything to say other then shes a really pretty horsee.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! My lesson is today and im really excited.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

travlingypsy said:


> I think with Goldies history and abuse


Please explain the abuse.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Is that you riding her in the pictures?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

mls- I dont know 100% about the abuse but it is clear she has had rough handling, she is REALLY afraid of brooms or sticks. But with the stories ive heard from her previous owners. They havent told me to much because they dont know im buying her yet, lol. They are the ones who brought her to the barn as a rescue and just gave her to the BO. Um but they said that when they went to look at her first, when she was on the lunge line the horse was freaking out and bucking out of control. The one sister was NO dont buy this horse, but the other was like I can work with her and stuff. A green horse + green rider dont mix. Im going to be asking lots of questions about Golides past when i have my lesson cause I do want to know for sure. The BO has told me other stories but I dont remember them no one really talked to me about her because they never knew I was that interested in her. 

Colorado Dobes- I havent ridden her yet, thats why im having my lesson today. The one ridding is the BO/trainer... Why? Do you see something?


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no, she just had a big grin on her face is all. That's why i was wondering.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh yah, well its a sale shot. You have to be happy. ~_^ I will probably have an ear to ear grin when every thing is final and I get my first ride.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Shes very purrdy. Maybe you and your mom should sit down and have a little chat with your BO, you know to clear everything up sale wise. You should tell her that if your buying the horse YOU will be the one working with her, and if YOU need help of any kid you'll ask for it.

Let us know how the lesson goes


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Let us know what happens and how the first ride went!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

HA! I knew my BO was going to pull something! So she picked me up so I could clean stalls with her. And I get there didnt see my name on the board for what time the lesson was. I asked her "what time is my lesson" big sigh " I dont want to work this horse, I really dont want this horse in my barn. I think its a mistake you guys wanting her." my eyes were like O_O I was thinking if you really think its a mistake you should not have told us the second time we called to tell her I would be finishing the horse that we could then buy her! So she says "lets do it first so we can just get it over with!" 

She brings the horse in the arena. There is a latter thats between the gate and the locker. usually its tied up and doesnt move but this time its not so it starts to fall on them. Golide spooks (any horse would) and she says "Knock it off you f**** horse!" And she pulls Goldie in cause she was running away, and then she smacked her with the rope in the shoulders. Yup, she got pis** because of a simple spook. 

Then she had me catch her after we let her roll, because goldie wont let her catch her in the arena or paddock. So I go up to her shes thinking about leaving starts to walk off, I block. Caught her and started the lesson. I just did ground work I wasnt able to ride. The lesson went ok, goldie is really hand shy, shes braced in the neck/head, rib cage. Um she didnt buck going into the canter like expected to but she does have a bad side for sure, that really needs work. 
I learned that her bucking started by people putting the saddle on her and making her buck! And that when she was started her head was tied down. But all theis things can be fixed... So we just did some transitions, front/hind end yeilds. Just recently horses have been wanting to croud me on the circle, I dunno why but everyone does it. So I had to get a flag so we could work on moving her out and away for the canter transition. 

Tomorrow I have another lesson and we are going to put a saddle on her and see if she bucks. Hopefully not. While doing the lesson goldie was really wide eyed about me working her. lol like I said how she is hand shy, so when ever Id go to pet her I made her keep her head with me cause she was wanting to leave me mentaly. After a couple times of asking for her head she would look for my hand to smell and I would pet her a lot. Just that, I see as a good step to trusting. Then after a while I was grooming I could see with her hind legs she was thinking about kicking me. So I just groomed and waited for her to relax then give more big pets. Now when I walk by her stall shes like "HEY! Come back here and give me attention!" totally different reaction then before I worked with her. 

Its still not final and I dont know if we are going to buy... Im doing a few more lessons and then were going to talk about it. So im trying not to get attached but then its hard when your trying to establish a trusting bond with her. I do have a really big feeling to back out though. Cause I just dont know how my BO is going to be.. 
What would you guys do? I havent talked to my mom yet, I know she really wants goldie shes already wanting to rename her Angle. I really wish I could just get out of this town and move the horses to my own place.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> What would you guys do? I havent talked to my mom yet, I know she really wants goldie shes already wanting to rename her Angle. I really wish I could just get out of this town and move the horses to my own place.


If you buy her..............move her. I don't like the way your BO is working with her and I would have her out of there so fast................:evil:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll look into the other barn more, see if they have a waiting list. Hopefully not and if so I can get on it and its not too long. 
Im glad someone els sees the agression of my BO.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my mom. My moms words about the whole thing 
"I dont want the drama!"

We are not going to buy :-( my mom doesnt want to deal with the BO. She also doesnt trust the situation. she was also mad about what she said about how its a mistake and what not. But my mom said that she is just going to milk us with the lessons and then not sell the horse. Now my mom wants to get out of this barn asap. I hope I can find a place for Gypsy. 

Its really sad because we were both REALLY excited about Goldie. We feel so bad for her, I hope she finds a good home. It really just grinds my a**. 
Heck if I find a cheaper barn, then I can afford a more expensive/better trainer! I want to be in this career show,train horses sooooo bad! But Im getting no where I feel like im running as fast as I can and trying to get up that big hill but im not moving anywhere! Maybe I can find a riding/training school or apprentice under someone. Hmmm dream big!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

travlingypsy said:


> But my mom said that she is just going to milk us with the lessons and then not sell the horse.


I do agree with your mom. From what you are telling it looks like it. In fact your bo looks very similar to one I used to do trail guiding for. Eventually I just sent her fa-a-a-r away and moved my horse. You either should buy a horse and move it away or just drop the deal. Sorry to hear you decided not to purchase it, but I'm sure you/your mom will find a great trained horse if you really want it (and without facing all these problems with bo).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever had this horses vision checked? To me it sounds like she is not seeing things correctly.

As far as being abused simply because she is scared of brooms and such - I have a gelding that I have owned since before he was weaned. Anyone not knowing him would label him 'abused'. He is simply extremely aware of E V E R Y T H I N G. When he comes in the barn he will notice a cone moved in the arena. Hyper sensitive to noise. He has *never* been abused.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont know the full history on the mare, and I wasnt even given it yesterday. Her being abused is just what the owners and the BO told everyone. 
I dont know if anyone has checked her eyes or not.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I would seriously be questioning your BO/trainer's ethics and motives right now. Most people who are selling a horse actually sell the horse, at least when everything is on the up and up and the seller's not a wack-job. I would go to the other barn and see if you could move. Explain the situation (not trashing, and no names) and see if you can work something out. Even if you are no longer buying her I would consider changing barns anyway and getting far away from this BO.


----------

